# Geese Poop...Diet Lacking?



## LilTrio24 (Sep 2, 2007)

So I recently moved into a new apartment complex. This complex is FULL of geese and ducks. Obviously as a result there is duck/geese poop all over the place. When I take Ruf for walks he takes every chance possible to eat some of the poop. What could be lacking from his diet that he would need the poop? I was feeding him Wellness Core original and Innova Adult, now it's a mixture that I'm feeding him. These are good foods...so what's he missing?

Thanks All!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Dogs have a tendency to like poop. Especially wild crunchy scrumptious poop.Blah. It usually isnt due to a deficency..Its just that he really likes it.

Best thing to do is to steer Ruf away due to the parasites wild animals carry. Make sure he is UTD on his worming and heartworm meds. Not that he can get heartworm but the meds help keep alot of parasites at bay. best thing is to leash him and steer away.

Sounds like that will be a chore given the amount of geese are around. 

good Luck


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

digits mama said:


> *Dogs have a tendency to like poop. Especially wild crunchy scrumptious poop.Blah. It usually isnt due to a deficency..Its just that he really likes it.*
> Best thing to do is to steer Ruf away due to the parasites wild animals carry. Make sure he is UTD on his worming and heartworm meds. Not that he can get heartworm but the meds help keep alot of parasites at bay. best thing is to leash him and steer away.
> 
> Sounds like that will be a chore given the amount of geese are around.
> ...


X2 

My dogs will eat the chicken poop if they can get to it, and the tortoise poop as well. Its just a doggie thing.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

Don't worry about it. It's not dangerous and he won't catch anything from it. My dogs eat deer poop, rabbit poop, other poop I don't know what is. It's just something that dogs do.  Sometimes they roll in it. I like it better when they eat it. 

There is no need to worm dogs(except heartworms) unless they have worms.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

RawFedDogs said:


> My dogs eat deer poop, rabbit poop, other poop I don't know what is. It's just something that dogs do.


Haha, that's my dogs right there. I wouldn't be able to stop them if I wanted to, so I've officially decided not to worry about it. So far no problems!


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Don't worry about it. It's not dangerous and he won't catch anything from it.


I don't know about that...if a dog eats another dogs poop that has something in it, or even their own poop, I was told they CAN get sick, which is one reason you should always clean up. Maybe geese poop doesn't apply?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

just watch for parasites like the others said..... specifically Giardia...... 
s


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sassy adored all poop. Once we were at an agility trial and the waiting area was the sheep pen. First day, she was scarfing down the sheep poop like mad. Second day she was over it and didn't eat any. Maybe you will get lucky and your dog will get tired of it. One hopes. 

Pulling the dog away is going to keep them wanting more. You could try training, waiting for the nose to go up, cookie. Nose up, cookie. Nose down, have fun but no cookie. Praise when feeding the cookie, it helps.

Try feeding canned green tripe, it is almost as disgusting as poop. Or more veggies. Found food is tastier though.


----------



## SamiLynNewJersey (Aug 13, 2008)

My dogs LOVE poop too


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

The GSD Malamute cross I had in WY used to follow behind the cows for a, in his opinion, tasty snack.


----------



## Mike in TN (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, most dogs I've been around have done this as well. My dog likes to snack on rabbit poop when he can.


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

I work at a duck farm, and for some odd reason, poop of ducks and geese gets on my boots... which my dogs then insist on cleaning off. 

And rabbit poop...oh my how my dogs ever love rabbit poop.


----------



## littleboodog (Aug 19, 2008)

From your dog's point of view, goose poop. 

Your dog's menu is missing nutrients that are available in raw food but I'm guessing goose poop would still be a big hit.

Watching for worms and deworming as needed should be enough. Dogs do this kind of stuff. If anyone had real answers they'd be millionaires. Marie


----------

